

Why Did Japan Surrender?(2011) - kiba
http://www.boston.com/bostonglobe/ideas/articles/2011/08/07/why_did_japan_surrender/

======
xpda
The U.S. expected to (and was prepared to) drop several atomic bombs before
Japan surrendered. Even so, some of the Japanese hardliners tried to kidnap
the emperor so he couldn't surrender. ("The Rising Sun", John Toland)

